

UI Engineer Lead - zivity
http://www.zivity.com
Zivity is a privately held, well-funded startup located in the SOMA district of San Francisco.
Beauty.  Glamor.  Community.  This is what drives us. Creativity.  Enthusiasm.  Professionalism.  These are the characteristics our team requires.
Care to join us?<p>Zivity's ideal UI Engineer Lead will:<p><pre><code>  * Morph conceptual designs into addictive online experiences.
  * Create a captivating experience that engages our users on an emotional level.
  * Bridge the digital photography world with the limitless potential of enlightened UI-design.
</code></pre>
To join us, we require that you are:<p><pre><code>  * A UI design expert with demonstrated fluency in Javascript/HTML/CSS/AJAX.
  * Masterful with CSS layout architectures.
  * Adept with Adobe CS3, especially Photoshop and Illustrator.
  * An expert in graphic design with a fanatical attention to detail.
  * Deeply familiar with the ins-and-outs of cross-browser, cross-platform UI design.
  * Coding knowledge of at least one major web development language (e.g. PHP, Perl, etc.).
  * Comfortable in fluid environments and thrive upon creative evolution.
  * Able to easily navigate diverse ranges of communication styles, both online and off.
  * Highly tolerant of photographs of nude women.
</code></pre>
About Zivity:<p>We are a team of kinetic and diverse professionals united by our passion to create an elegant and meaningful web experience that empowers artists.  This is a place where like-minded people are redefining what female beauty means on the web.  We work hard.  We play hard.<p>We offer competitive salary, stock options, 401k, health benefits, generous holiday and vacation policies, as well as in-office snacks and yoga classes.  We are located not far from South Park, a short walk from public transportation and close to lots of great places to eat.
======
waynep
According to this you're looking for a Designer not an Engineer.

<http://www.zivity.com/jobs>

